# Roll KNo3 Solution



## wguttrid (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey guys, does anyone here make a liguid solution of KN03, per Chucks Calculator:

310 grams KNO3
1000ml of Water
Eguals .5ppm/ml for 100 gallons

I have a approx 100 gallon tank, so I would need to 10ml to get to 5ppm. 

How does this sound???


----------



## John S (Jan 18, 2005)

A tank that size i would just dose the nitrate dry.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

I prefer to make a liquid solution of my nutrients also. It doesn't really take very long and I think it is easier to dose as a liquid. 

Your calculations look good to me.


----------



## wguttrid (Feb 20, 2006)

Cool, think i will make a liguid solution, just found this website that sells 2 liter bottles with the twin neck dosing chamber. Think I might order a couple of these.


----------



## wguttrid (Feb 20, 2006)

Fogot the link, sorry

http://www.containerandpackaging.com/itemlist.asp?itemtype=Bottles&subtype=Twin-neck


----------

